# Snowmobile Trailer Modifications



## kingr (Nov 29, 2011)

I inherited a 2 wide snowmobile trailer and I am thinking about adding some decoy boxes to one side and leaving room for a wheeler and/or blinds. I was hoping a couple of you would be so kind to post a couple pics so i can get some ideas. I tried searching the forums, but all the image links are broken.

Thanks


----------

